# Bowtech Nov. 8th!



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

I want both, not one are the other!!


----------



## Krazo (Dec 15, 2012)

Yup, why sacrifice one for the other? I want one bow to do it all.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Oh the Reign 6? Yeah I have one LOL! It's both of them and some...

Can't wait to see what they come out with!


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

griffwar said:


> I want both, not one are the other!!





Krazo said:


> Yup, why sacrifice one for the other? I want one bow to do it all.


Yes, the way they asked the question was a bit silly. All bows are accurate. I’m thinking they were asking, do you want a shorter BH fast bow, or a longer BH?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PostalRandy23 (Sep 23, 2017)

OCHO505 said:


> Oh the Reign 6? Yeah I have one LOL! It's both of them and some...
> 
> Can't wait to see what they come out with!


Yup. Reign 6 is a do all bow.


----------



## BTtuner (Sep 28, 2017)

I hope the 2018s aren't a departure from the Reigns. I'm hoping for a 34" Reign to replace the Boss and BT Mag.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

BTtuner said:


> I hope the 2018s aren't a departure from the Reigns. I'm hoping for a 34" Reign to replace the Boss and BT Mag.


I definitely agree a 34" - 35" bow is what they need. I just talked to a friend about this for what ever reason people feel like 35" and below are good, accurate hunting bows. But 36" and longer is too much. If they nail this really will open the market up on people who do NOT shoot 33" and shorter! Especially with decent speed!


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

BTtuner said:


> I hope the 2018s aren't a departure from the Reigns. I'm hoping for a 34" Reign to replace the Boss and BT Mag.





OCHO505 said:


> I definitely agree a 34" - 35" bow is what they need. I just talked to a friend about this for what ever reason people feel like 35" and below are good, accurate hunting bows. But 36" and longer is too much. If they nail this really will open the market up on people who do NOT shoot 33" and shorter! Especially with decent speed!


I’d definitely be interested in a 34-35” Reign. I liked the original, but couldn’t justify a bow so similar, spec wise, to the Prodigy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Sub'd.

Wonder if Bowtech will up prices like the rest?


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

The BT Mag hasn't got much love at 35" A to A. It's a great do it all bow.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

whack n stack said:


> Sub'd.
> 
> Wonder if Bowtech will up prices like the rest?


I'm nervous for them. I hope they realize they can't take that heat right now. Get everybody back on board first. 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Moose39x (Feb 23, 2017)

Idk. Bowtech prices ive noticed dont seen to change all that much over the past few years. Now if they can get their shipping game figured out id be happy


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

E. Johnson said:


> The BT Mag hasn't got much love at 35" A to A. It's a great do it all bow.


36" great bow


----------



## BTtuner (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm just not a fan of how the Prodigy cam on the Mag feels. I'm a CPXL owner and there is no contest the Asylum cam was faster and smoother. The Reign cam would be a great swap.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

BTtuner said:


> I'm just not a fan of how the Prodigy cam on the Mag feels. I'm a CPXL owner and there is no contest the Asylum cam was faster and smoother. The Reign cam would be a great swap.


I thought the BTX cam was on the Mag and the Prodigy cam is on the Boss?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

More the point being they plan to give both fast and accurate


----------



## PostalRandy23 (Sep 23, 2017)

ravensgait said:


> More the point being they plan to give both fast and accurate


So again a Reign 6?


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

ravensgait said:


> More the point being they plan to give both fast and accurate


Yep, I am guessing that the answer to the question posed is Both.


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

sounds like they are coming out with an adjustable brace with an interchangeable riser to also adjust axle length....the new all in one to go along with their adjustable cam system.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

4IDARCHER said:


> Yep, I am guessing that the answer to the question posed is Both.


I’m hoping that’s not the case and there’s more than one bow. I’m not interested in a speed bow. Hopefully nothing with a sub 6” BH if there is only one and no short ATA.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

E. Johnson said:


> The BT Mag hasn't got much love at 35" A to A. It's a great do it all bow.


I agree. Why have a 35" Reign when they already have a bow with the same performance as 32" Reign 7.. My BT mag is actually
a couple of fps faster then my Reign7 at the same specs. The BT mags draw tome feels so similar to the Reigns it woiuld be pointless
to have two bows with almost identical specs.


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

Gamover06 said:


> sounds like they are coming out with an adjustable brace with an interchangeable riser to also adjust axle length....the new all in one to go along with their adjustable cam system.


I think your right


----------



## nightvision (Aug 30, 2011)

7" BH will be 340ibo

6" BH will be 350ibo

5" BH will be 360ibo

Just like all of the others. Nothing will have changed unless they come out with carbon and or a longer a2a.


----------



## PostalRandy23 (Sep 23, 2017)

nightvision said:


> 7" BH will be 340ibo
> 
> 6" BH will be 350ibo
> 
> ...


they come out with a carbon im selling all 3 of my bows as long as it shoots like my reign.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Guys say every year they want a 7” BH and 36” ATA then no one buys them. They would be making 31” bows if they didn’t sell any.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

PostalRandy23 said:


> I suppose you think you are clever. What's wrong the short bus running late?


yes, please tell your mom not to be late anymore


----------



## PostalRandy23 (Sep 23, 2017)

gridman said:


> yes, please tell your mom not to be late anymore


I will as long as your mom keeps makin me sammiches.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

PostalRandy23 said:


> I will as long as your mom keeps makin me sammiches.


lol.............deal


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Their answer will probably be that they have a solution for both. (performance and accuracy) 
Historically, I've not been a Bowtech fan, but they seem to have righted the ship, and I hope they continue to produce good products.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

friedm1 said:


> Guys say every year they want a 7” BH and 36” ATA then no one buys them. They would be making 31” bows if they didn’t sell any.


Even as a bigger guy with a 29” DL, I shoot shorter bows very well. My Prodigy suits me great. Though I would like a 34” ATA with a 6.5-7” BH. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gutpileraider (Jul 27, 2016)

nestly said:


> Their answer will probably be that they have a solution for both. (performance and accuracy)
> Historically, I've not been a Bowtech fan, but they seem to have righted the ship, and I hope they continue to produce good products.


:blabla:>>>>>>Yeah, I'm so glad Bowtech pulled themselves out of that 15 year slump they were in...:clap2:>>>:set1_rolf2:


----------



## bstring (Jan 24, 2013)

gutpileraider said:


> :blabla:>>>>>>Yeah, I'm so glad Bowtech pulled themselves out of that 15 year slump they were in...:clap2:>>>:set1_rolf2:


Yeah. I know. Right. It not like the had limbs on their bows delaminating or blowing up or something. Pshhh. What slump ??


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

PostalRandy23 said:


> they come out with a carbon im selling all 3 of my bows as long as it shoots like my reign.


Now that I would like to see, a real carbon riser over 32" AtoA, doesn't have to be the fastest but quick 



nestly said:


> Their answer will probably be that they have a solution for both. (performance and accuracy)
> Historically, I've not been a Bowtech fan, but they seem to have righted the ship, and I hope they continue to produce good products.


Same here though it seems to have taken 8 or 10 years to refloat that boat lol limb issues and short bows and when they build something with a longer draw it sucks at the longer draw .


One bow isn't going to be IT for everyone but they do have the height challenged covered already time to think about us taller people. Besides mankind is getting Taller Bowtech, look it up lol !!


----------



## #1Buckslayer (Apr 7, 2015)

I wish Bowtech would come up with a better grip......then I would defiantly give one a shot.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Another short dl bow would be nice.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Idk but between the new limbs and reign's draw cycle it hss made my prodigys impossible to sell.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

#1Buckslayer said:


> I wish Bowtech would come up with a better grip......then I would defiantly give one a shot.


Interesting... First time I have heard that statement. But everyone's liking is different.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

wacker stacker said:


> Idk but between the new limbs and reign's draw cycle it hss made my prodigys impossible to sell.


AT is just slow right now! I can't give away stuff and no ones buying unless your taking a huge hit, especially with the new bows coming out!


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

Yep a longer version of the Reign would be awesome. All though I like my Reign 6 just fine as it is. I just hope it's closer to 6" brace than 7. Now that I've had a 6 i don't want to go back.

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

Krazo said:


> Yup, why sacrifice one for the other? I want one bow to do it all.


They are going to release one that they say does it all. They will give a sneak peak about how fast it is one day and then a sneak peak on how accurate it is another. All to try to generate buzz about their new flagship bow


----------



## Capra (Mar 7, 2010)

Reign XL 6 and 7

At that point they would have most people covered, the BT mag just never seemed to be that popular so replacing/ renaming it wouldnt be the end of the world if they issued it in 6 and 7...........


----------



## Nate W (Jun 23, 2011)

I’m betting on a 28” reign 7......


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

Camo limbs are back

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

New limbs are super wide


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

OCHO505 said:


> Interesting... First time I have heard that statement. But everyone's liking is different.


Not even close to first time I've heard it - and experienced it myself. Owned a Reign 7 for probably 4 or 5 months. Great bow but couldn't get used to grip - too many left/rights for my liking. If it weren't for the grip I would likely still own that bow.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Hoping for 34-35" ata 7" pushing 340 like the CPXL did and I will give it a serious look. Nothing longer than 35" ATA and definitely has to weigh less than 4.6lbs


----------



## bigblock534 (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm not sure if this has been posted.Here's a picture of the cam on Facebook


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm anxious to see what Bowtech releases.
I will say that the BT mag is an awesome bow. I'm really surprised more guys are not shooting one, especially since the cpxl had such a huge following.
The mag could be the most under rated bow of 2017. Mine is an absolute tack driver and considerably faster than my Cpxl.


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

bigblock534 said:


> I'm not sure if this has been posted.Here's a picture of the cam on Facebook


Limbs look really thin also.

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

Looks like we will see camo limbs again


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

craigxt said:


> Limbs look really thin also.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


That's because they're "pre-delaminated" straight from the factory. LOL Sorry, I couldn't resist. :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Predator said:


> Not even close to first time I've heard it - and experienced it myself. Owned a Reign 7 for probably 4 or 5 months. Great bow but couldn't get used to grip - too many left/rights for my liking. If it weren't for the grip I would likely still own that bow.


Don't know why but the Reign was the first of many Bowtechs that I did not get along with the grip. I liked the bow so much and did not want to give up on it so I decided to try a Torqueless. Problem solved and I do love the aftermarket grip he offers.


----------



## BowTechBuck (Jul 3, 2009)

PM Groogrux on here he has some information that he got today from his rep. This bow will be prime. Even has partial pics of the riser.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

I see they took the ears off the pillow block. Nice feature for me, will make it X-press friendly. I prefer my X-press over my LCA. I will not put my BowTech's in the X-press. I am a firm believer you have to push on the pillow blocks and not the limbs.




bigblock534 said:


> I'm not sure if this has been posted.Here's a picture of the cam on Facebook


----------



## A&E ARCHER (Oct 31, 2017)

tagged.


----------



## mike80308 (Jan 27, 2011)

That looks like dual pillow blocks on each side with no micro sync dial...


----------



## bigblock534 (Aug 29, 2008)

Jeremy starks just said the new bow out the box was 20fps faster than his reign.


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

bigblock534 said:


> Jeremy starks just said the new bow out the box was 20fps faster than his reign.


Wow. Will be interesting to see this..

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## BTtuner (Sep 28, 2017)

I am super happy about what I see here. Camo in house limbs. A very wide limb system. Its a more rounded Reign cam. No Microsync dial.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

bigblock534 said:


> Jeremy starks just said the new bow out the box was 20fps faster than his reign.


I love that!

Can't wait to get a Reign 6 on here for $400 LOL


----------



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

friedm1 said:


> Guys say every year they want a 7” BH and 36” ATA then no one buys them. They would be making 31” bows if they didn’t sell any.


Shooting a 101st airborne and an Elite Pure. Sweet shooting bows. Also a Hoyt 737 some of the best shooting all around workhorse bows I could think of. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

brokenlittleman said:


> Hoping for 34-35" ata 7" pushing 340 like the CPXL did and I will give it a serious look. Nothing longer than 35" ATA and definitely has to weigh less than 4.6lbs


Gotta ask. Why not longer than 35 ata. The giant cam on the cpxl is adding length to the bow just the same as a longer ata with a smaller cam. My brothers reign 7 is only 1 inch shorter tip to tip than my Elite Pure but the Pure is 4 inches longer ata. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick803 (Jun 14, 2017)

RH1 said:


> I'm anxious to see what Bowtech releases.
> I will say that the BT mag is an awesome bow. I'm really surprised more guys are not shooting one, especially since the cpxl had such a huge following.
> The mag could be the most under rated bow of 2017. Mine is an absolute tack driver and considerably faster than my Cpxl.


Agree. Love my bt mag and very surprised to not see much mention of them on this site


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

bigblock534 said:


> Jeremy starks just said the new bow out the box was 20fps faster than his reign.


going to say he must be shooting a Reign 7 on comfort then. I am hoping this bow is amazing but I can promise you that is NOT a 370 fps cam pictured. Also I hope it is not a 360 class bow either. I think Bowtech hit it out of the park on the Reign's especially in the comfort setting. My Reign 6 was kicking out 88lb of K.E. in comfort. That is literally enough to hunt any animal south of a Hippo with, and it did so with an easy to pull feel. More speed is not where I hope they put additional effort into. Heck they already have tuneability, great grip, above average finish and with the new limbs durability so not really sure what they will improve on, but will be cool to see.


----------



## Apex201333 (Dec 20, 2016)

How about a finger shooters bow. 40-42" and 8"bh that's make me happy.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

I hope they improve the draw cycle for guys with longer draw lengths. I really wanted to get a Reign but at 30” the 6 I tried even on comfort setting was very harsh. I liked everything else about the bow but it felt like you were going to snap the limbs to get it over the hump. A friend has a 28”draw and it was very smooth at the shorter draw length.


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

sawtoothscream said:


> Another short dl bow would be nice.


I 2nd this!! 



#1Buckslayer said:


> I wish Bowtech would come up with a better grip......then I would defiantly give one a shot.


Same here I didn't like the grip on the Reign.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

bigblock534 said:


> Jeremy starks just said the new bow out the box was 20fps faster than his reign.


Yeah that would be pretty awesome but I don’t know I’m very skeptical. I’m sure he shooting a 7 inch reign, So there will give you about 10 if the new Bow is 6, Even with that to throw another 10 on top of that even would be pretty awesome, but id love to see it for sure.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Fdale's Finest said:


> Gotta ask. Why not longer than 35 ata. The giant cam on the cpxl is adding length to the bow just the same as a longer ata with a smaller cam. My brothers reign 7 is only 1 inch shorter tip to tip than my Elite Pure but the Pure is 4 inches longer ata.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because that is ATA I found is the best compromise of stability and overall size that fits my hunting style. Also as you stated with the bigger cams they are already much longer tip to tip now so anything more than 35" with those giant cams would be too much for my taste.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

For those of you without Facebook 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krazo (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for posting. No bf here.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

Hopefully camo limbs isn’t one of the innovations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I'll be different. I want a 30" reign 6. I like shorter bows!!!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

how about some 65# limbs


----------



## BTtuner (Sep 28, 2017)

3 major innovations? I'm not sure what is left on a Bowtech bow to innovate. They've touched on almost every main part of a compound bow. My only guess on one of them is wide carbon limb pockets. The Diamond SB1 has this tech in a budget bow. Maybe its been successful enough to put into a flagship.


----------



## BTtuner (Sep 28, 2017)

As updated current tech advances I'd say a tweak to the FLX Guard and the CPX design from the wider limbs.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

six more days.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

zekezoe said:


> how about some 65# limbs


Hell no. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

zekezoe said:


> how about some 65# limbs


Hell yes


----------



## Krazo (Dec 15, 2012)

Agreed, 65# limbs would be good.


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

BowTechBuck said:


> PM Groogrux on here he has some information that he got today from his rep. This bow will be prime. Even has partial pics of the riser.


 Well, since BowteckBuck let the cat out off the bag, I'll give a little insight. If the thought the Reigns couldn't get better, you better start saving your pennies. Bowtech managed to sleek the design down without sacrificing performance & rigidity. Slight tweak of the cams makes the draw a touch smoother. Myself and a handful of staffers have been shooting this bow for over a week & its lights out. I'm not going to post any pics, but sit tight till next week. Shoot straight. >>----->

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

GrooGrux said:


> Well, since BowteckBuck let the cat out off the bag, I'll give a little insight. If the thought the Reigns couldn't get better, you better start saving your pennies. Bowtech managed to sleek the design down without sacrificing performance & rigidity. Slight tweak of the cams makes the draw a touch smoother. Myself and a handful of staffers have been shooting this bow for over a week & its lights out. I'm not going to post any pics, but sit tight till next week. Shoot straight. >>----->
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The riser is even more skeletal than the Reign? The CPX makes me nervous on the current riser! The CPX struts are very skinny/long imo.


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

Are the Bows Faster?


----------



## BowTechBuck (Jul 3, 2009)

bowtecher82nd said:


> Are the Bows Faster?


Than a Matthews, yes

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

All bows are faster then a Mathews!


----------



## Nate W (Jun 23, 2011)

Please let it have a 7”BH and a build in deer magnet.


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

There looks to be 11 speed nocks on one end of the string. Get ready speed junkies.


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

Nate W said:


> Please let it have a 7”BH and a build in deer magnet.


 well, I can't promise the deer magnet, but I don't think you'll be disappointed...zip..

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate W (Jun 23, 2011)

GrooGrux said:


> well, I can't promise the deer magnet, but I don't think you'll be disappointed...zip..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



I’m imagining a bow that’s 32ish ata, 7”BH, and shoots 355 fps. I’m wounding of those are special ceramic bearings or something or the sort??

Seriously Bowtech needs to work on that deer magnet thing. I’m soaking wet in a tree right now, I could use a magic magnet lol.


----------



## BowTechBuck (Jul 3, 2009)

Nate W said:


> I’m imagining a bow that’s 32ish ata, 7”BH, and shoots 355 fps. I’m wounding of those are special ceramic bearings or something or the sort??
> 
> Seriously Bowtech needs to work on that deer magnet thing. I’m soaking wet in a tree right now, I could use a magic magnet lol.


Let's say great imagination , if you know what I mean.

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pete32 (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm really hoping for a 30 inch axle to axle 7 inch brace height 350 fps bow and light weight. does bowtech have one coming?


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

The fit, finish, and specs on the flagship has been tweaked into that category that pretty much everyone will love. Giving up nothing, only gaining. Shoot straight. >>----->

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermy man 1 (Aug 22, 2015)

I got a deer head in this fall to mount for the area Bowtech rep. he said we could do some trading on a new bow...I'm really anxious to see what they come out with, heck I was already thinking of trading a for Reign 7.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

35-37" ATA with a 7" BH and 345+ fps??? Please tell me it's coming!!!


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

bridged riser? seems to be the trend.
based on what was said from those in the know, Im guessing 33" ATA 355 IBO. 6" brace. skeleton cams, maybe draw range specific? 

I do know one thing, im getting a reign 6 or whatever this new beast is.........


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

id also like to know when dealers will have these things in stock?


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

nick060200 said:


> id also like to know when dealers will have these things in stock?


I’m told before they’re released. And I get to go shoot it [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

Whatever it is im sure it will be nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

In one of Bowtech's videos they stated they will be unveiling 2 new bows on the 8th.

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## drewdog (Jun 20, 2011)

craigxt said:


> In one of Bowtech's videos they stated they will be unveiling 2 new bows on the 8th.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


I am hoping for a new target bow in time for Vegas.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

I would like 35 ata 6.75 brace 345 IBO and right at four pounds with Predator camo option


----------



## SlinginZ7 (Feb 22, 2010)

drewdog said:


> I am hoping for a new target bow in time for Vegas.


I was told there wouldn't be a new target bow for Bowtech this year.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

SlinginZ7 said:


> I was told there wouldn't be a new target bow for Bowtech this year.


I don't think its a big enough draw for them yet. Currently their bread and butter is hunting bows... Likely what they will stick to for flagships.


----------



## john800 (Nov 18, 2015)

nick060200 said:


> bridged riser? seems to be the trend.
> based on what was said from those in the know, Im guessing 33" ATA 355 IBO. 6" brace. skeleton cams, maybe draw range specific?
> 
> I do know one thing, im getting a reign 6 or whatever this new beast is.........


After reading this post about a bridged riser and shooting the new hoyt back to back with a reign, here is my call:
A lighntened aluminum riser with a carbon bridge. If im right, you heard it here first.
And for the record, i liked the reign over the rewerx. Im hoping for something big so the reigns go on sale haha


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

I haven’t even been into archery for a decade! What could it be?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

8" brace height.
The last bow with an 8" bh was the General


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

RH1 said:


> 8" brace height.
> The last bow with an 8" bh was the General


That cam looks fairly rounded. Could they still get decent speeds with an 8” BH without aggressive cams?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdunlap (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm sure it will be an explosive new bow! Hope they can keep the new limbs in one piece if they plan on upping the FPS.

Kinda like the Barnett of the bow world. Buy it, shoot it, wait for it to blow up.


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

AZSpaniol said:


> That cam looks fairly rounded. Could they still get decent speeds with an 8” BH without aggressive cams?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well they did say 2 new bows. Maybe one will be 8" 330s and a faster shorter bh offering


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

Cam looks no Different then the Reign Cam.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

RH1 said:


> 8" brace height.
> The last bow with an 8" bh was the General


I hope you are correct


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

lunghit said:


> I hope you are correct


I hope so to.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

RH1 said:


> Well they did say 2 new bows. Maybe one will be 8" 330s and a faster shorter bh offering


The info they’re giving is on the flagship. I doubt it has an 8” BH. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

RH1 said:


> Well they did say 2 new bows. Maybe one will be 8" 330s and a faster shorter bh offering


The info they’re giving is on the flagship. I doubt it has an 8” BH. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

AZSpaniol said:


> I haven’t even been into archery for a decade! What could it be?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


seriously doubt it a 8" bh

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## boner (Jan 9, 2008)

cdunlap said:


> I'm sure it will be an explosive new bow! Hope they can keep the new limbs in one piece if they plan on upping the FPS.
> 
> Kinda like the Barnett of the bow world. Buy it, shoot it, wait for it to blow up.


Great statement from a guy who guides in a pen.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

phays1007 said:


> Camo limb option
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Is that considered a spec? They already gave that away with the pic of the cam and weren’t camo limbs offered within that time frame? Last on the Insanity until they went to the Carbon Core limbs on the Experience?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

AZSpaniol said:


> Is that considered a spec? They already gave that away with the pic of the cam and weren’t camo limbs offered within that time frame? Last on the Insanity until they went to the Carbon Core limbs on the Experience?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I corrected it. Responded to the wrong post lol 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

AZSpaniol said:


> I haven’t even been into archery for a decade! What could it be?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe limb stops,.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

82nd or 101st specs


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

bowtech2006 said:


> Maybe limb stops,.


Doesn't the Carbon Icon have limb stops?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

zekezoe said:


> 82nd or 101st specs


Would like to see the 36 ATA and 6 inch 350 fps bow


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

phays1007 said:


> Doesn't the Carbon Icon have limb stops?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Not sure but the icon wasn't flag ship

Just checked yes icon has limb stops


----------



## PostalRandy23 (Sep 23, 2017)

bowtech2006 said:


> Would like to see the 36 ATA and 6 inch 350 fps bow


That's a Black Knight 2


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You make me so mad lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What colors are showing up at shops? I’m interested in 70 lb Black Ops and don’t want to wait to order.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate W (Jun 23, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This reminds me of when I ask the wifey to send “special husband pics” and I get pics of her toes, ears, arms.......&#55358;&#56611;&#55357;&#56834;&#55358;&#56611;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

AZSpaniol said:


> I haven’t even been into archery for a decade! What could it be?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Limbs that don’t fail? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

rjack said:


> Limbs that don’t fail?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


LMAO good one


----------



## strikern40016 (Sep 8, 2017)

This will be interesting! Looking forward to the release. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

<29" ata hasn't been offered in 10 years. Neither has a 5" BH.... (that I can remember)... But I don't think either of those are likely..... At least I hope not.


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

Well it's not Carbon


----------



## cmw007 (Jun 10, 2015)

They should probably focus on making limbs that stay together


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

500 fps said:


> <29" ata hasn't been offered in 10 years. Neither has a 5" BH.... (that I can remember)... But I don't think either of those are likely..... At least I hope not.


Agreed!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

bowtech2006 said:


> Would like to see the 36 ATA and 6 inch 350 fps bow


That would be the pinnacle of perfection!!


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

PostalRandy23 said:


> That's a Black Knight 2


I have a 2004 BlackKight, 36 ata and 5 3/4. Extremely accurate bow. I shot my tightest ever 60 yd groups with that bow. What is amazing about the bow is I can shoot it without a string stop and doesn't hit my arm.

I will add my w.a.g. that the new bow will be a 36 ata slightly less than 6" brace and will be a over 350fps bow. If it happens I am going to go down and order one.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

whack n stack said:


> That would be the pinnacle of perfection!!


You are correct. I have been playing the speed bow game for a long time, my experience is a speed bow should be no shorter than 36" ata.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

cmw007 said:


> They should probably focus on making limbs that stay together


How many failures have YOU had?


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We've all saw this dealer on YouTube.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

whack n stack said:


> We've all saw this dealer on YouTube.


Good guy and has several shops in the Salt Lake area. Humphries Archery if your ever in the area. 
Ask for Brian, he’s the owner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmw007 (Jun 10, 2015)

LetThemGrow said:


> cmw007 said:
> 
> 
> > They should probably focus on making limbs that stay together
> ...


2 on my Prodigy


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

cmw007 said:


> They should probably focus on making limbs that stay together


That was taken care of last year! Come on bro, get with the program.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> Good guy and has several shops in the Salt Lake area. Humphries Archery if your ever in the area.
> Ask for Brian, he’s the owner.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They seem like good guys!


----------



## PostalRandy23 (Sep 23, 2017)

olehemlock said:


> I have a 2004 BlackKight, 36 ata and 5 3/4. Extremely accurate bow. I shot my tightest ever 60 yd groups with that bow. What is amazing about the bow is I can shoot it without a string stop and doesn't hit my arm.
> 
> I will add my w.a.g. that the new bow will be a 36 ata slightly less than 6" brace and will be a over 350fps bow. If it happens I am going to go down and order one.


Interested in selling that BK2?


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

PostalRandy23 said:


> Interested in selling that BK2?


on 
I'm a lefty. Not really interested in selling it, plan hanging on to the bow for a long time, even have a set of Barnsdale limbs for it just in case something bad happens.


----------



## PostalRandy23 (Sep 23, 2017)

olehemlock said:


> on
> I'm a lefty. Not really interested in selling it, plan hanging on to the bow for a long time, even have a set of Barnsdale limbs for it just in case something bad happens.


Dang it lol. I had my bk2 stolen. Have never found another one to replace it.


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

500 fps said:


> <29" ata hasn't been offered in 10 years. Neither has a 5" BH.... (that I can remember)... But I don't think either of those are likely..... At least I hope not.


Mathews did


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Anybody notice the new cam has a black flip disc....hmmmmm


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

Maybe a 5" brace 33 ata or a 34" 8 brace.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

psychobaby111 said:


> Maybe a 5" brace 33 ata or a 34" 8 brace.


If the 34 ATA 8" is 330 ibo and reach longer draws perfect


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

ontarget7 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a RPM 360 riser to me.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

Wish I could have shot a BT Mag. Everywhere I went didn't have one and had to order one without shooting it. So I got the reign 7. Hard to beat that bow. Had it up for trade because I just do that no matter how much I like the bow and could not let myself get rid of it.


----------



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

Byrd said:


> Wish I could have shot a BT Mag. Everywhere I went didn't have one and had to order one without shooting it. So I got the reign 7. Hard to beat that bow. Had it up for trade because I just do that no matter how much I like the bow and could not let myself get rid of it.


I got to shoot a BT Mag a couple weeks ago and IMO it is a much better bow than my brothers Reign 7.


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Fdale's Finest said:


> I got to shoot a BT Mag a couple weeks ago and IMO it is a much better bow than my brothers Reign 7.


Agree 100% .
I think the issue is that most bow shops didn't stock on for guys to shoot.
I shot both reigns and chose to pass. As soon as I shot the MAG I told my dealer to order me on. First bow I bought since,my cpxl in 2012


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

I shoot my mag for target, I have a boss for hunting it's a great combo&#55357;&#56860;


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

RH1 said:


> Agree 100% .
> I think the issue is that most bow shops didn't stock on for guys to shoot.
> I shot both reigns and chose to pass. As soon as I shot the MAG I told my dealer to order me on. First bow I bought since,my cpxl in 2012


I agree. I had to order mine sight unseen because the dealer said they were not going to stock them. If had been able to shoot one
I might have two BT mags instead of a Reign 7 and a BT mag. The longer A to A of the Mag just feels and fits so good.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

Screenshot of the Bowtech Instagram. In that box is the flagship. What ATA do you think that is?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks like a long ata


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

82nd airborne specs? 36ata 350ibo? Reign X?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

X-file said:


> 82nd airborne specs? 36ata 350ibo? Reign X?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If I were going to buy a bow this year, that would severely complicate the decision (if they could keep the bow under 4.5lbs). The 82 Airborne was a great setup I just didn't care for the draw. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

No more hints?


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Anyone know what tomorrow is ?


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

No one wants to give us a hint?


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

3 new bows. A longer, a shorter and (I think) a women’s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

So Nothing Impressive!!


----------



## shishkabob (Sep 10, 2012)

bowtecher82nd said:


> So Nothing Impressive!!


how do you know? only thing you know about the bow is one will be longer, one will be shorter, and one will be designed for women? but I guess haters will find a way to hate even when they have nothing to hate on yet.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Some people will be happy tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

JRHOADES20 said:


> Some people will be happy tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they will. Received mine today.


----------



## CAB007 (Nov 27, 2008)

What makes someone replace their reign with one of the new ones?


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

You don't you just add a member to the family!


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

If its a Reign X that will make my decision alot easier this year! Its an RX1 for me.... But I think they have something else up their sleeve.


----------



## john800 (Nov 18, 2015)

CAB007 said:


> What makes someone replace their reign with one of the new ones?


The rumor is that the new ones have a deer magnet. This has not been confirmed


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

john800 said:


> The rumor is that the new ones have a deer magnet. This has not been confirmed


I had a pickup that had one on it. I think my bows have a deer whistle hidden somewhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

OCHO505 said:


> You don't you just add a member to the family!


I like the way you think.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Scottie/PA said:


> Yes they will. Received mine today.


Gotcha on speed dial!:wink:


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Ole boy on Facebook say's he's not impressed. Not letting the cat out da bag. Fanboys will be all over it...... Haters gonna Hate.... So everything is about normal......


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

After being let down three years in a row with the Boss and its reproduction BT-Max I refuse to get my hopes up. If nothing worthwhile that's fine, me and my CPXL will endure.


----------



## LONG RANGE (Sep 3, 2014)

deadduck357 said:


> After being let down three years in a row with the Boss and its reproduction BT-Max I refuse to get my hopes up. If nothing worthwhile that's fine, me and my CPXL will endure.


Funny I love my Boss! But your right it will be hard to ever beat the insanity CPXL!


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

There is a long draw for you knuckle draggers. :wink: Oh, and the camo guys will be pleased as well!!! 1 pm launch here!!!


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

deadduck357 said:


> After being let down three years in a row with the Boss and its reproduction BT-Max I refuse to get my hopes up. If nothing worthwhile that's fine, me and my CPXL will endure.


That's too bad because the Reign has easily been there best selling bow in a long long time and one of the best they made... Real let down! I do enjoy the disappointment from you on all the threads every year! Like ground hog day... Just busting your nads!

I agree they need to have options on the longer bows maybe more than one a year, even though I love the Boss. Remember Gillingham is helping out now so maybe you'll get more of something in your wheel house!


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

New BowTech release, and I’m heading to Illinois this afternoon, what a day.......couldn’t be any better for me


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

So far I am liking the looks of the Hoyt RX1. Gotta shoot it! I liked my CS34 alot but its going to be hard to dethrone the reign 7


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Curious as to what BT is gonna bring to the table today.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

MELLY-MEL said:


> New BowTech release, and I’m heading to Illinois this afternoon, what a day.......couldn’t be any better for me


Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate W (Jun 23, 2011)

The adjustable BH on their new bow should be interesting. Guess we will find out later today.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Mathias said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thanks brother!


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

Will the release be on facebook or on bowtech web page?


----------



## Krazo (Dec 15, 2012)

No fb here.could someone post pics if that's where they announce 
Thanks


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

Krazo said:


> No fb here.could someone post pics if that's where they announce
> Thanks


I’ll share what I can, but I’m sure guys who work in the shops will be able to let us know about them better if they’ve already shot them. I’m going to shoot them soon [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

Krazo said:


> No fb here.could someone post pics if that's where they announce
> Thanks


sometimes bowtech does live streams on YouTube. down below is a link to the channel

link.. https://www.youtube.com/user/BowTechVideos/videos


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

T minus 10 mins


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

The realm!


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

nick060200 said:


> The realm!


That's hilarious... Same name as a PSE Budget bow. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wind Gypsy (Oct 11, 2016)

Shucks.. 30" ATA and 7.125" Brace 340 IBO and 33.25" and 6.5" brace 345 IBO. 7" would have been nice on the longer ATA model.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

my live stream sucks, not sure if its me or them.
but they have bridged risers and look beefy and look awesome to be honest. dont know specs yet


----------



## Nate W (Jun 23, 2011)

Anyone else having trouble with the live stream???


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)




----------



## Commfishmtk (Oct 11, 2013)

yes live stream is terrible


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)




----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

Ok, the live feed isn’t working for me. AGH! What’s the longer one called? And what’s the thing at the bottom of the riser?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Realm X is nice but very similar to my reign 7. Not seeing that as my next bow.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Here it is.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

enkriss said:


> Realm X is nice but very similar to my reign 7. Not seeing that as my next bow.


Probably be my next bowtech tho  lol


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Got my screen shot in on the phone in time


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

The realm definitely has my attention 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Zero issues with livestream.


----------



## banded74 (Sep 29, 2015)

Highly Accurate


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Wondering what that thing is on the bottoms of the realm bows by limb pocket


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

The Realm X has my interest


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Looks sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

I can see a Realm in flat earth in my immediate future

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

whats cool is the realm has a 7 1/8 BH. 340 IBO. guarantee next year they will have a barn burner 355+ all they have to do is drop the BH.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

bowtech2006 said:


> Wondering what that thing is on the bottoms of the realm bows by limb pocket


Some sort of dampener


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stick12 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm highly skeptical of a bow with a 7+" brace making a 340 IBO


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

LetThemGrow said:


> View attachment 6294289


Are those Bowtech? Or Hoyt? Or Mathews?


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Stick12 said:


> I'm highly skeptical of a bow with a 7+" brace making a 340 IBO


It doesn't say obsession on the limbs, so it'll probably make its ibo

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

bowtech2006 said:


> Wondering what that thing is on the bottoms of the realm bows by limb pocket


Counter balance and damper probably similar to what was on the reigns


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Stick12 said:


> I'm highly skeptical of a bow with a 7+" brace making a 340 IBO


The invasion was 343 and made it's ibo

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

New grip looks interesting


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Stick12 said:


> I'm highly skeptical of a bow with a 7+" brace making a 340 IBO


Bowtech has been making ibo pretty consistently. 
I have owned every BowTech model since the destroyers and I think all of them have made or beat IBo except for my rpm 360

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

seiowabow said:


> it doesn't say obsession on the limbs, so it'll probably make its ibo
> 
> sent from my xt1650 using tapatalk


lol


----------



## Wind Gypsy (Oct 11, 2016)

Stick12 said:


> I'm highly skeptical of a bow with a 7+" brace making a 340 IBO


It's 1/8" longer brace than the reign 7 with shorter ata. Do you doubt the reigns ibo too?


----------



## nelovec (Jun 20, 2016)

Erh, the question is going to be, how do you press that bow? I hope that you will not need some stupid adapters. I cant tell from the pics, if it has those thing like others Bowtechs on the edge of the limbs.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

New limb pockets? I see a screw there on the side? Whats that for???


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

bowtech2006 said:


> Wondering what that thing is on the bottoms of the realm bows by limb pocket


New Harmonics Dampener technology.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

So there is 2? Where is this supposed adjustable BH model?


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

34 inch DL!


----------



## GtrCollectr (Jul 5, 2017)

Realm and Realmx , BtmagX looks real nice also


----------



## Nate W (Jun 23, 2011)

That grip looks better than a $500.00 woman.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

The risers don’t look very CPX-ish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

nick060200 said:


> Here it is.


$1,200


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

Guys those are Caged risers not Bridged !!!! Every Hoyt Has a Bridged riser and most their Target bows etc have Caged risers as well .....


----------



## Wood (Aug 3, 2006)

Definitely a much different grip than the last few bows.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Those look like the same cams that are on the reign?

Still want to shoot the Hoyt RX1....:wink:

Looks like a decent lineup. I will be keeping my Reign...if I didnt buy a reign last year I would probably go for a Realm X.


----------



## slyck68 (Jun 19, 2014)

My live stream kept cutting off and I missed the merchandise promo code they were offering. Anyone catch that by chance?


----------



## Nate W (Jun 23, 2011)

enkriss said:


> So there is 2? Where is this supposed adjustable BH model?


Must be in the 1:00 revealing


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

I want to try it. Sure wish the weight could have been a little less.


----------



## Moose39x (Feb 23, 2017)

Almost looks to me like they tried copying the riser on the bear kuma haha


----------



## john800 (Nov 18, 2015)

Any word on the womans bow?


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)

slyck68 said:


> My live stream kept cutting off and I missed the merchandise promo code they were offering. Anyone catch that by chance?


Here you go









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Those limbs look much less parallel than the last several years. straighter riser... 



AZSpaniol said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Lets cut through the BS.... Who has shot them?


----------



## pasc43 (Dec 12, 2016)

Googled Bowtech Realm and the first result is PSE.. lol


----------



## Choz3n1 (Oct 29, 2017)

Change my order from a Reign 6 to a RealmX! I’m so excited! Now the wait begins!!!


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

So what was the 3 brand new innovations they were hyping up?


----------



## Choz3n1 (Oct 29, 2017)

My stream was flawless. We got a 100mb connection w/Spectrum in Austin!


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

enkriss said:


> Lets cut through the BS.... Who has shot them?


The limbs on both Realms are 2" shorter than the Reign limbs. The Realm and Realm X have about the same length riser so the Realm is definitely more parallel. They are also a much wider platform than the Reign. They also ditched the microsync dial on these bows.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Choz3n1 said:


> My stream was flawless. We got a 100mb connection w/Spectrum in Austin!


mine was horrible. did they post the video now that its over?


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Bowtech website down?


----------



## john800 (Nov 18, 2015)

ShootingABN! said:


> Bowtech website down?


It has been for me


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Scottie/PA said:


> The limbs on both Realms are 2" shorter than the Reign limbs. The Realm and Realm X have about the same length riser so the Realm is definitely more parallel. They are also a much wider platform than the Reign. They also ditched the microsync dial on these bows.


Interesting... How do they shoot compared to the reigns?


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

enkriss said:


> Those limbs look much less parallel than the last several years. straighter riser...


Agree. From profile pics wouldn't ever guess Bowtech.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

ShootingABN! said:


> Bowtech website down?


Yep. No worky for me


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

Very interesting bows! I like!


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

The specs on the Realm X look great, will for sure test one of those out.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Brawler1588 said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So are they coming out with yet another bow today? Why use code "Realm35". There's the 33" RealmX and the 36" BT-MagX. ??


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Pretty sure that’s for 35% off.


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)

Yes 35% off

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

Whats the vibration dial all about?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

4IDARCHER said:


> Pretty sure that’s for 35% off.


:sad:


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

4IDARCHER said:


> Pretty sure that’s for 35% off.


OFF of bow price????


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

enkriss said:


> Those look like the same cams that are on the reign?
> 
> Still want to shoot the Hoyt RX1....:wink:
> 
> Looks like a decent lineup. I will be keeping my Reign...if I didnt buy a reign last year I would probably go for a Realm X.


The stream was cutting off for me, but I think they have implemented a system, with the cams, where you can move them left or right, before using yokes, to tune out left/right tears. This is pretty great, if it's true.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Stick12 said:


> I'm highly skeptical of a bow with a 7+" brace making a 340 IBO


Can't wait to see you proven wrong.



enkriss said:


> New grip looks interesting


Agreed!



ShootingABN! said:


> OFF of bow price????


Accessories...


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm not a huge fan of using the same riser and just changing the limb angle to make a longer bow this most likely wont result in it being more stable. This seems like a lazy mans longer ATA bow to look good on a spec sheet.


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

bghunter7311 said:


> I'm not a huge fan of using the same riser and just changing the limb angle to make a longer bow this most likely wont result in it being more stable. This seems like a lazy mans longer ATA bow to look good on a spec sheet.


Do you know it's the exact same riser?


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

bghunter7311 said:


> I'm not a huge fan of using the same riser and just changing the limb angle to make a longer bow this most likely wont result in it being more stable. This seems like a lazy mans longer ATA bow to look good on a spec sheet.


Pretty sure it's alot wider then the reigns read post #250


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

AZSpaniol said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the three new innovations they were hyping up?


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

tirving said:


> Do you know it's the exact same riser?


Its not the same riser.


----------



## taxidermy man 1 (Aug 22, 2015)

I love the look of the more vertical limb.


----------



## Wind Gypsy (Oct 11, 2016)

bowtech2006 said:


> Pretty sure it's alot wider then the reigns read post #250


I'm guessing he's referring to Realm -> Realm X risers.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

back live.


----------



## Jbray0714 (Mar 2, 2017)

Going to be a tough decision next year for me between a reign, a realm x, and an evolve 35


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

Wind Gypsy said:


> I'm guessing he's referring to Realm -> Realm X risers.


Yes, I don't know if its identical but looks very similar "like they just changed the angle of the limb to appeal to those who want a longer ATA"


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

I really think that they will have less limb problems because of the new limb angle. I get that they are also making them in house but I personally (not an engineer just someone who understands what happens when you bend carbon to much) think that in the past they had issues do to how much the limbs were bent. Going by pure looks because I haven't shot one I think that they hit it out of the park. I love the earth brown color with matching limbs.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

notice what he says at the 2:04 mark


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

The Realm's look like a winner for sure. The modulated grip looks like a nice feature.


----------



## rene0000301 (Apr 24, 2015)

Anyone have pic of color options?
Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## bblue21 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Looking forward to trying them out. I like the new technology. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## T-Man KS (Jul 11, 2012)

I like the looks and specks of them.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Hopefully my RX gets in soon


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

shishkabob said:


> how do you know? only thing you know about the bow is one will be longer, one will be shorter, and one will be designed for women? but I guess haters will find a way to hate even when they have nothing to hate on yet.


So like I said nothing impressive!! And so You know I have been shooting them since day one..Nothing Really changed but Riser.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

bowtecher82nd said:


> So like I said nothing impressive!! And so You know I have been shooting them since day one..Nothing Really changed but Riser.


Isn't the riser the largest thing?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

bowtech2006 said:


> Hopefully my RX gets in soon


You will have to be more specific.... RX as in RealmX or RX-1???....lol


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Finally! They're fugly and they changed the grip, guess I'm going elk hunting instead of to the bow shop. Can't wait to pick up a used reign 6!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

bowtecher82nd said:


> So like I said nothing impressive!! And so You know I have been shooting them since day one..Nothing Really changed but Riser.


I hear that you're not impressed, but the riser, limb pockets, grip and limbs have been changed (Riser - geometry. limb pockets - revamped, grip - flatter, different angle, modular system, Limbs - wider, less reflex, limb tips looks redesigned). Actually, I think it's more accurate to say, the only thing that wasn't changed is the cams; I see that as a good thing.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Dang, that Realm X looks gooood! Anybody have a MAP price?


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

nick060200 said:


> notice what he says at the 2:04 mark


Yeah, caught that. "Solid Core limbs"


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

highwaynorth said:


> Dang, that Realm X looks gooood! Anybody have a MAP price?


999 on Realm and 1099 on Realm X.


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

deadduck357 said:


> Yeah, caught that. "Solid Core limbs"


The reigns have them too, just different widths


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

bowtecher82nd said:


> So like I said nothing impressive!! And so You know I have been shooting them since day one..Nothing Really changed but Riser.


The riser, limb pockets, and grip have drastically changed. Also the limbs are much wider and shorter. They also dropped the microsync dial on the cam. Huge changes in my eyes.


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

I didn't say they haven't changed anything for the Better!


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Was hoping for a new 34-35" ATA. Maybe next year.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

enkriss said:


> You will have to be more specific.... RX as in RealmX or RX-1???....lol


Realm X lol


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

I will go shoot them for sure but I prefer the specs on the bows i have


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

Scottie/PA said:


> The riser, limb pockets, and grip have drastically changed. Also the limbs are much wider and shorter. They also dropped the microsync dial on the cam. Huge changes in my eyes.


Oh, I didn't see that they dropped the microsync. Nice catch. 

Lefty archer in the PNW


----------



## markman (Apr 14, 2007)

Wish it was a 32"ATA


----------



## rojapar (Sep 11, 2007)

tirving said:


> The reigns have them too, just different widths


I thought the Reigns had the in house built laminated limbs? I may very well be wrong about that though.


----------



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

More interested in checking out the BT-MagX...Didn't catch all the specs but I like longer ATA bows.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

Fdale's Finest said:


> More interested in checking out the BT-MagX...Didn't catch all the specs but I like longer ATA bows.


I believe the DL starts at 29” and goes to 34”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

rojapar said:


> I thought the Reigns had the in house built laminated limbs? I may very well be wrong about that though.


They Do

Originally Posted by Fdale's Finest 
More interested in checking out the BT-MagX...Didn't catch all the specs but I like longer ATA bows.

I believe the DL starts at 29” and goes to 34”

That's correct


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

I just called my local Bowtech Dealer and talked to the Guru. He said he likes the Realm better than the Reign. He told me he just listed his Halon 32 because he likes the Realm so much better. Of course he would love to have me spend some money on one as well.


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

Scottie/PA said:


> 999 on Realm and 1099 on Realm X.


They are winners,,best I have seen so far,,


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

Realm X. looks like a killer hunting bow,,,,,,, whooo and I love Mathews:mg:


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

markman said:


> Wish it was a 32"ATA


33 is better with that 6 1/2 brace height


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

I know I will be in the minority on this one, but I wonder if there is an option to get black limbs on the camo bows?


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

rojapar said:


> I thought the Reigns had the in house built laminated limbs? I may very well be wrong about that though.


They mentioned in the reveal that the Reigns have the solid core limbs; I think the new in house limbs are solid core.


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

rene0000301 said:


> Anyone have pic of color options?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


No pictures but I was told the options were Black, MO Country, Flat Dark Earth, Gore Subalpine, and Kryptek Altitude.


----------



## rene0000301 (Apr 24, 2015)

Scottie/PA said:


> No pictures but I was told the options were Black, MO Country, Flat Dark Earth, Gore Subalpine, and Kryptek Altitude.


Thanks
Was hoping to get pics of flat dark earth. Already have a color option I want but just want to make sure. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

Get Realm??
Let's make a riser and limbs like a Halon and keep the cams. Master minds at Bowtech.


----------



## nontypical225 (Jan 4, 2009)

I was able to shoot the Realm X today. it is a very nice bow. super easy to draw, is dead in the hand very quiet. This is the First bowtech I have liked in a few years, the best bowtech I have ever shot.


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

TAIL~~CHASER said:


> Get Realm??
> Let's make a riser and limbs like a Halon and keep the cams. Master minds at Bowtech.


Yes, please continue spreading this line of thinking. Every time a company comes out with a new bow, someone has to go say, "it's just a xxxxx with xxxx". I'm sure bowtech has lazy engineers who take no pride in their work, to come up with something on their own. 
It's a bow... There are only going to be so many ways to build something with the specs that people want. 
I'm sure the differences in geometry, reflex, limb length, limb thickness, brace height, ATA, draw curve, and adjustability... Compare to the Halon, amount to "nothing different"

Lefty archer in the PNW


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

tirving said:


> Yes, please continue spreading this line of thinking. Every time a company comes out with a new bow, someone has to go say, "it's just a xxxxx with xxxx". I'm sure bowtech has lazy engineers who take no pride in their work, to come up with something on their own.
> It's a bow... There are only going to be so many ways to build something with the specs that people want.
> I'm sure the differences in geometry, reflex, limb length, limb thickness, brace height, ATA, draw curve, and adjustability... Compare to the Halon, amount to "nothing different"
> 
> Lefty archer in the PNW


:thumbs_up


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

rojapar said:


> I thought the Reigns had the in house built laminated limbs? I may very well be wrong about that though.





tirving said:


> They mentioned in the reveal that the Reigns have the solid core limbs; I think the new in house limbs are solid core.


They said in the video that there were no more laminated limbs .


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

tirving said:


> Yes, please continue spreading this line of thinking. Every time a company comes out with a new bow, someone has to go say, "it's just a xxxxx with xxxx". I'm sure bowtech has lazy engineers who take no pride in their work, to come up with something on their own.
> It's a bow... There are only going to be so many ways to build something with the specs that people want.
> I'm sure the differences in geometry, reflex, limb length, limb thickness, brace height, ATA, draw curve, and adjustability... Compare to the Halon, amount to "nothing different"
> 
> Lefty archer in the PNW


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Bowtech site "suspended" :confused3:


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

tirving said:


> Yes, please continue spreading this line of thinking. Every time a company comes out with a new bow, someone has to go say, "it's just a xxxxx with xxxx". I'm sure bowtech has lazy engineers who take no pride in their work, to come up with something on their own.
> It's a bow... There are only going to be so many ways to build something with the specs that people want.
> I'm sure the differences in geometry, reflex, limb length, limb thickness, brace height, ATA, draw curve, and adjustability... Compare to the Halon, amount to "nothing different"
> 
> Lefty archer in the PNW


I don’t know... striking similarities...









Pretty soon all mfr bows will look exactly the same. We will probably come full circle and single cams will be the best thing again...:mg:


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

deadduck357 said:


> Bowtech site "suspended" :confused3:


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey, who is the one who started the rumor about the adjustable BH bow????....


----------



## bowhuntaholic (Nov 28, 2014)

I was told Btmag-X is 36 ATA,7 inch brace 29-34"draw 320fps at 30" and 360fps at 34"


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

enkriss said:


> I don’t know... striking similarities...
> 
> View attachment 6294607
> 
> ...


except for the weight, grip, balance, cam system, finish
so yeah, same as mathews


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

enkriss said:


> I don’t know... striking similarities...
> 
> View attachment 6294607
> 
> ...


As long as I don't have to pull my axles out to change the lean on my bow... I am good. Yokes will do.


----------



## jbrout (Jan 1, 2015)

Kinda looks like the martins from the last few years

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

zekezoe said:


> except for the weight, grip, balance, cam system, finish
> so yeah, same as mathews


I said striking similarities. Maybe you can learn how to read?


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

Anyone know if the nocking point is centred 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

enkriss said:


> I said striking similarities. Maybe you can learn how to read?


Although from online pics they are similar. But I will have to see in person.


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Does anyone know what cams are on the Btmag-X ?


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

enkriss said:


> I don’t know... striking similarities...
> 
> View attachment 6294607
> 
> ...


Yep


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

and yet, with all this hype, I can and do kill deer just as dead with my '06 Allegiance ... w/ Barnsdale limbs of course ..... I'll STILL be staying with the ALLY.... 305 fps/62 lbs/375 gr Velocity XT 340/30" draw .... and these damn new things are at $1200, they can go pound sand for all I care ..


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

I like Meat said:


> and yet, with all this hype, I can and do kill deer just as dead with my '06 Allegiance ... w/ Barnsdale limbs of course ..... I'll STILL be staying with the ALLY.... 305 fps/62 lbs/375 gr Velocity XT 340/30" draw .... and these damn new things are at $1200, they can go pound sand for all I care ..


Why even post then? 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## RossRagan (Jan 6, 2015)

zekezoe said:


> except for the weight, grip, balance, cam system, finish
> so yeah, same as mathews


.
Aw c'mon,. they adopted similar concepts...bridged riser..only more so, wide thick limbs (hopefully adding to the robustness of the limbs to build upon what they started last year with limb reliability), and increased weight...so from an overall perspective similar but when you look at details, not so much. I like their flip disc cam system, and their draw length adjustability better than separate cams for aggressive vs comfort and mods to adjust draw length.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

That grip looks great, can't wait to shoot one!! Maybe I'll finally find a replacemt for the Tribute I should have kept.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

seiowabow said:


> Why even post then?
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


because I can.... jealous that I dont need nor want to drop $1200 into something when mine works just as well ....


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Haven't got to see many pics but it appears the new BT MagX is just another revision of the BOSS. Trying to get as much mileage out of that riser as they can with three models now.


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

The Realm looks like the best of the Mathews (Halon) + Bowtech-- wide stance and stability with a beefy caged riser and then the best, most tunable cam system in the business -- gonna be a winner


----------



## Wood (Aug 3, 2006)

Hit-em said:


> Does anyone know what cams are on the Btmag-X ?


They are HUGE. I shot it at 29 and just drew back till it stopped--- smoothest ever, but at the shortest DL on the mod.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

Did they drop the 2017 BT Mag? Why did they drop the micro sync dial?


----------



## Wood (Aug 3, 2006)

enkriss said:


> Those look like the same cams that are on the reign?
> 
> Still want to shoot the Hoyt RX1....:wink:
> 
> Looks like a decent lineup. I will be keeping my Reign...if I didnt buy a reign last year I would probably go for a Realm X.


Only difference I could see was no micro synch.


----------



## Nate W (Jun 23, 2011)

enkriss said:


> Hey, who is the one who started the rumor about the adjustable BH bow????....


Hahahaha, that was me. You mad bro? Sorry if I got anyone’s hopes up that was just the most wild off the wall thing I could come up with.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

I shot the new ones today. In my opinion they were not as comfortable as the Reign.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

swampcruiser said:


> The Realm looks like the best of the Mathews (Halon) + Bowtech-- wide stance and stability with a beefy caged riser and then the best, most tunable cam system in the business -- gonna be a winner


^^^^^^^ Hopefully not top heavy like the Halon.


----------



## Bow_81 (Sep 19, 2017)

I like Meat said:


> because I can.... jealous that I dont need nor want to drop $1200 into something when mine works just as well ....


I think he meant...if you're not interested in the new bows, why even comment in this thread about your old bow being able to kill a deer? Of course your old bow will work...just as well as it always did...no need to make it a point that you don't want to spend money on a new one in a thread like this one lol.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nate W said:


> Hahahaha, that was me. You mad bro? Sorry if I got anyone’s hopes up that was just the most wild off the wall thing I could come up with.


Soo funny


----------



## Hoytconvert17 (Nov 8, 2017)

I see nothing new. Guess we will have to see a new material or metal to see a real change


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks like a completely new design to me except for the cams, first bowtechs I have been interested in a while.
Really like the riser design, pockets and new solid limbs. Would like to see the new earth brown camo.
Watched a couple slow motion vids of the bow at the shot, very little movement must be absolutely dead in hand.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

RPM and Reign had a kid

The stiffer riser will be a good thing and should create less riser flex, thus having the pins more down the center of your arrow. The Reign 6 has quite a bit of flex and the reason why pins are a fair amount to the left of center. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

Hopefully the bow is better than the website


----------



## taxidermy man 1 (Aug 22, 2015)

I stopped in quick at my archery shop this evening and shot the realm and the R X, I have been a Mathews guy for a long time, I like how mathews builds bows, they just looked well engineered and are nicely built bows...These new Bowtechs have them covered and then some, I really like how these bows are put together, well thought out and they shoot great...I like the X better of the two, very nice looking bow.


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

I will give the Realmx a test drive one of these days I'm sure, I was really hoping for the Reign xl. With 35 to 36 " ata, 6" brace, and Reign cams. Oh well I'll be surprised if the Realm feels as good as my Reign 6. Nothing else does imo. The only thing that I like about the realms are the wider limbs. Does anyone know how wide they are? The limbs on my Reign 6 are 3/4 inch wide each which is the same as the new hoyts.

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

kind of surprised they went to plastic limb pockets (looked like plastic). I am sure they are stronger than legos. 
I thought the limbs were more pse'ish than mathews.
They even have deflection #'s in the same spot.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Oh man, their web team needs fired along with the guys designing their limbs.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Whaack said:


> Oh man, their web team needs fired along with the guys designing their limbs.


you are a little late to this party....limb problem fixed for a while now, website will be up and running...what in the heck will the bowtech haters do? you guys will just have to redirect your anger at Hoyt prices:wink: seems like many have already....

I like the lineup, and I may be buying new this year. they are only about a half hour out of my way when I go to work, going to have to stop in and shoot them soon. way to go bowtech.


----------



## Moose39x (Feb 23, 2017)

The more i look at the realm the more i like it. I do like the new geometry of the limbs. Im no engineer by any means but i think the angles and amount of curviture of the limbs on the older models like the rpm and prodigy didnt help. I think with the way the cpx was set up it just gave it extra leverage to flex. Add the junky limbs that got put on them and bam. You have a bomb. The way the realm looks is much less stress on the limbs which is a great thing


----------



## Bow_81 (Sep 19, 2017)

roosiebull said:


> you are a little late to this party....limb problem fixed for a while now, website will be up and running...what in the heck will the bowtech haters do? you guys will just have to redirect your anger at Hoyt prices:wink: seems like many have already....
> 
> I like the lineup, and I may be buying new this year. they are only about a half hour out of my way when I go to work, going to have to stop in and shoot them soon. way to go bowtech.


Only Bowtech diehards would claim quality limbs after 1 single season of no issues lol.
I will reserve judgment for at minimim another season before I believe them.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> RPM and Reign had a kid
> 
> The stiffer riser will be a good thing and should create less riser flex, thus having the pins more down the center of your arrow. The Reign 6 has quite a bit of flex and the reason why pins are a fair amount to the left of center.
> 
> ...


Can you prove that the reign 6 has alot of flex? Sounds like a bunch of BS.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

enkriss said:


> Can you prove that the reign 6 has alot of flex? Sounds like a bunch of BS.


Easy to see for yourself 

Bows that have less induced riser torque your pins will be closer to center of arrow. 

You can see the difference from the Reign 6 to Reign 7. On the 7 your pins will be closer to center vs the Reign 6

You can take that BS to the bank

The Invasion has less riser flex than either of the Reigns. 

If you want to get real involved you can measure it with a straight edge from brace to full draw 

All risers flex, just some more than others


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

Quote Originally Posted by ontarget7 View Post 

RPM and Reign had a kid

The stiffer riser will be a good thing and should create less riser flex, thus having the pins more down the center of your arrow. The Reign 6 has quite a bit of flex and the reason why pins are a fair amount to the left of center. 





enkriss said:


> Can you prove that the reign 6 has alot of flex? Sounds like a bunch of BS.


The pins on my Reign 6 are dead centered on my arrow.....first bow in years that has been like that. I'm shooting 27.5" DL and around 62#.....may be flex in higher poundage and longer draws, but haven't saw any issue with mine.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

dkkarr said:


> Quote Originally Posted by ontarget7 View Post
> 
> RPM and Reign had a kid
> 
> ...


Yep, shorter draws and lower poundage will see less flex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

So how relative is flex to accuracy? I think most people would say the Reign is the best shooting bows they own, I am one of them. The bow just seams to put them in the middle on animals and targets. Is this more of it flex's but doesn't affect the bow or what affect is on the bow? 

At what draw length would this become more relative? I am 28.5" so maybe 29" and up?

I think the Reign 6 may have even out sold the R7 overall or at least the shop I go to it did. Granted not many people I know shoot it over 29" and maybe that is where the flex becomes more apparent. I am shooting 74# @ 28.5 and mine are right down the middle... 

After thinking about it more let me ask this. So are you saying the accuracy can and will remain high but the pin will be left due to the flex? Is that the only downer to the flex?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Accuracy can remain high with more riser flex since it is repeated shot after shot even with pins to the left. 
I do find stiffer risers more forgiving and even steadier on target so I feel the new riser will do just that. 

I have already had several guys message me about the new bow seems to hold and point better. I’m guessing the general consensus will be exactly that after more people shoot it due to stiffer riser



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

I will try a RealmX. I tried to like a Reign 6 last year but the draw cycle at 30” was a non starter for me. Hopefully that will be different on the RealmX


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Adamsdjr said:


> I will try a RealmX. I tried to like a Reign 6 last year but the draw cycle at 30” was a non starter for me. Hopefully that will be different on the RealmX


It should be since the draw goes out to 31", the past few years the max draw length sucked on the bowtechs, I ordered/bought a realm X and I'm usually a 31" draw but having them set it up at 30.5" . But I sure hope they fixed the crappy draw at max length.


----------



## PostalRandy23 (Sep 23, 2017)

dkkarr said:


> Quote Originally Posted by ontarget7 View Post
> 
> RPM and Reign had a kid
> 
> ...


Pins on my reign 6 at 71 lbs are also centered on my arrow. So not sure what dude is talking about.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

You can manipulate how pins align by how the flex guard is adjusted. 

Believe me, all risers flex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

bowtech2006 said:


> It should be since the draw goes out to 31", the past few years the max draw length sucked on the bowtechs, I ordered/bought a realm X and I'm usually a 31" draw but having them set it up at 30.5" . But I sure hope they fixed the crappy draw at max length.


I’ll be interested to hear what you think when you get your X. The local dealer will not have them for a while unless he clears out all of his 2017 inventory first, so I won’t get a chance to test one anytime soon.


----------



## Hower08 (Sep 20, 2007)

PostalRandy23 said:


> Pins on my reign 6 at 71 lbs are also centered on my arrow. So not sure what dude is talking about.


Easy. He probably torques like a boss and uses his sight to compensate for this and poor form.


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Shot it last night sweet bow!! Now I need one with 38" ata&#55357;&#56883;


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Bow_81 said:


> Only Bowtech diehards would claim quality limbs after 1 single season of no issues lol.
> I will reserve judgment for at minimim another season before I believe them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


Exactly. 1 data point does not a trend make. 

For as long as they have had issues it will take 3 or 4 years of nearly perfect limbs for me to even consider them again.


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

Whaack said:


> Exactly. 1 data point does not a trend make.
> 
> For as long as they have had issues it will take 3 or 4 years of nearly perfect limbs for me to even consider them again.


Valid point, except the main issue was catastrophic delamination. The new limbs are now solid core limbs, they cannot delaminate.

Lefty archer in the PNW


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

tirving said:


> Valid point, except the main issue was catastrophic delamination. The new limbs are now solid core limbs, they cannot delaminate.
> 
> Lefty archer in the PNW


they will hold onto anything they can, that's why they are called haters :wink: yes, completely redesigned limbs, and now they are even more robust, I would say the issue is behind them, I am excited about that, they are a local company for me, but I couldn't buy one the last few years other than a carbon knight, which I never loved how light it was, still killed a couple bulls with it the 2 yrs I shot it, but it was not very forgiving in the woods. I think I will like the realm, or realm x.

some great products from bow companies this year. when they all come out, I will make a choice, but being local, I may be a little bowtech bias this year, we will see.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

Adamsdjr said:


> I’ll be interested to hear what you think when you get your X. The local dealer will not have them for a while unless he clears out all of his 2017 inventory first, so I won’t get a chance to test one anytime soon.


Your dealer won't get new ones in stock until he sells all the 2017?? its not the big stores fault the small guys go out of business many of them are just bad at business.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

bghunter7311 said:


> Your dealer won't get new ones in stock until he sells all the 2017?? its not the big stores fault the small guys go out of business many of them are just bad at business.


Absolutely correct. I understand why he wants to clear out his inventory but unless I travel a bit I won’t get to try one for quite a while. Like to support the local guys when I can but they make it tough. He has 2015 Primes on the rack and said no point in getting a 16 or a 17 until those are gone. Good luck getting a guy to pay $900 for an Alloy.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

coastiehunter2 said:


> Shot it last night sweet bow!! Now I need one with 38" ata��


Well it looks like you won't be getting one anytime soon.


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

roosiebull said:


> they will hold onto anything they can, that's why they are called haters :wink: yes, completely redesigned limbs, and now they are even more robust, I would say the issue is behind them, I am excited about that, they are a local company for me, but I couldn't buy one the last few years other than a carbon knight, which I never loved how light it was, still killed a couple bulls with it the 2 yrs I shot it, but it was not very forgiving in the woods. I think I will like the realm, or realm x.
> 
> some great products from bow companies this year. when they all come out, I will make a choice, but being local, I may be a little bowtech bias this year, we will see.


They're local for me too. I have a Reign 7, I try and support Oregon was much as possible 

Lefty archer in the PNW


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adamsdjr said:


> I’ll be interested to hear what you think when you get your X. The local dealer will not have them for a while unless he clears out all of his 2017 inventory first, so I won’t get a chance to test one anytime soon.


I'm in the same boat. Asked my local dealer about if they're getting the Realms and was told "No". They said "they cant get rid of the 2017s".


----------



## BTtuner (Sep 28, 2017)

ontarget7 said:


> Easy to see for yourself
> 
> Bows that have less induced riser torque your pins will be closer to center of arrow.
> 
> ...


On a Bowtech with an Overdrive Cam you have the ability to tune the bow string left and right. If you have proper hand torque the string, riser, rest, and pins can all be tuned into a single plain. The last 4 Bowtechs I tuned for myself were perfectly down the middle and were shooting bullet holes through paper with bare shafts. Its not riser flex causing your pins to be sticking out to the left. If that's the case tune the yokes and move the string left to bring your pins back in towards the riser. Its really that easy.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

BTtuner said:


> On a Bowtech with an Overdrive Cam you have the ability to tune the bow string left and right. If you have proper hand torque the string, riser, rest, and pins can all be tuned into a single plain. The last 4 Bowtechs I tuned for myself were perfectly down the middle and were shooting bullet holes through paper with bare shafts. Its not riser flex causing your pins to be sticking out to the left. If that's the case tune the yokes and move the string left to bring your pins back in towards the riser. Its really that easy.


Not all Bowtech OD cams will tune with pins dead down the center. Have owned and tuned a ton of them. 

You should also know since you tune that any old grip will not yield perfect bareshafts 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> You can manipulate how pins align by how the flex guard is adjusted.
> 
> Believe me, all risers flex
> 
> ...


I know nothing about the tuning characteristics of Bowtechs but I can certainly say that's true with my Decree HD. I have my cables in to just clear my vanes with cock vane out and my pin is right behind the string. When I first got the bow and the cable guard was putting more tension on the cables the pins lined up left of the string. 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> Easy to see for yourself
> 
> Bows that have less induced riser torque your pins will be closer to center of arrow.
> 
> ...


How does that prove the riser is flexing?

How do you know you are not inducing torque?

How do you know that is not a product of cam lean?

Form?

Etc...


----------



## BTtuner (Sep 28, 2017)

ontarget7 said:


> Not all Bowtech OD cams will tune with pins dead down the center. Have owned and tuned a ton of them.
> 
> You should also know since you tune that any old grip will not yield perfect bareshafts
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are right. Depending on the shooter or even the arrow spine have a huge effect on getting a perfect single plain tune. I just try and make everything as perfect as possible with my form and insert weights in my Gold Tips to get everything perfect, but that is the beauty of the OD cam is even if your form or arrow are not perfect you can tune the bow to it. It may not be a perfect straight plain but its better off than having to move your rest out of center shot as a "correction".


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

enkriss said:


> How does that prove the riser is flexing?
> 
> How do you know you are not inducing torque?
> 
> How do you know that is not a product of cam lean?


All risers have flex do to the load they are under. Even at brace you can measure the amount of deflection. Then completely break the bow down to the bare riser and those measurements will be different. 

Many things can contribute to pin alignment. Release, draw length, spine, flex guard and how it’s adjusted just to name a few things. 

For what it’s worth, you will not have perfect bareshaft flight with unwanted induced torque. 

Bowtech did well IMO about stiffening up the riser over the Reign. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Flexxy riser was bow of the year last year and still puts them in the X all day. Hopefully the Realms are the same way!


----------



## Meat Missle (Oct 23, 2009)

Mine is 72 lbs at 28 inches and dead nuts Down the middle. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

deadduck357 said:


> I'm in the same boat. Asked my local dealer about if they're getting the Realms and was told "No". They said "they cant get rid of the 2017s".


I'm surprised that dealer is still in business.


----------



## BTtuner (Sep 28, 2017)

highwaynorth said:


> I'm surprised that dealer is still in business.


I'm a large dealer from South Florida. I am fortunate to be large enough to go through a buying group. This way I can order as few 16' and 17' models as I'd like. The main problem is if I were not in a buying group like most dealers I'd have to order 10 or 25 bows at a time to get any kind of break to make actual margins to compete with online sales, big box stores, or competition. If I order 25 bows and only sell 8 or 10...I'm still sunk with a lot of money on the wall. Bossman won't let me order 18's if I still have 10k sitting on the sales wall. With Dicks, Cabelas,Bass, Rogers, Lancaster and others who order thousands of bows at a time its hard for you private dealer to get a cut of the pie. The only reason I get business is I am a PRO shop and know what I am doing. Your teenager out of the fishing section at Bass can't give you real service.


----------



## BTtuner (Sep 28, 2017)

highwaynorth said:


> I'm surprised that dealer is still in business.


Another thing that is very tough is people who come into the shop and use the dealer as a "showroom". They will come in. Ask me my thoughts on a bow or product and learn everything about it. Shoot the product and use shops time. Call me and email me about the product over a long period of time, and then will go to AT or Amazon or Bass Pro or elsewhere to purchase it. The only reason I even see these customers is when they take their online purchased bow to Dicks or Bass and get it completely messed up and bring it to me to fix because they didn't go to a pro shop in the first place.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

BTtuner said:


> I'm a large dealer from South Florida. I am fortunate to be large enough to go through a buying group. This way I can order as few 16' and 17' models as I'd like. The main problem is if I were not in a buying group like most dealers I'd have to order 10 or 25 bows at a time to get any kind of break to make actual margins to compete with online sales, big box stores, or competition. If I order 25 bows and only sell 8 or 10...I'm still sunk with a lot of money on the wall. Bossman won't let me order 18's if I still have 10k sitting on the sales wall. With Dicks, Cabelas,Bass, Rogers, Lancaster and others who order thousands of bows at a time its hard for you private dealer to get a cut of the pie. The only reason I get business is I am a PRO shop and know what I am doing. Your teenager out of the fishing section at Bass can't give you real service.


You Sir, are who I wish ran our local dealership. A real PRO shop would get all of my business and I buy a few bows and lots of other stuff each year. I wasn’t looking to set up a home shop and do all of my own work, just forced into it. I have tried to learn as much as I can but be will never be an expert.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Meat Missle said:


> Mine is 72 lbs at 28 inches and dead nuts Down the middle.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Mine was 29"/70#. Mine lined up and shot right down the pipe. 

In fact, I never saw one that the pins lined up off the string.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Didn't read through this whole thread and don't know if it was addressed but it sounds like Bowtech went to a solid limb material vs laminated? If true hopefully that helps their past problems. I believe PSE uses a solid limb material and they're as reliable as it gets. Should be a good move.


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

bcowette said:


> Didn't read through this whole thread and don't know if it was addressed but it sounds like Bowtech went to a solid limb material vs laminated? If true hopefully that helps their past problems. I believe PSE uses a solid limb material and they're as reliable as it gets. Should be a good move.


They went this way for the Reign too. The newest version if the limbs have been tested to be able to withstand a TON of cycles, with no failures (local shop tech told me 1,000,000 cycles, I haven't confirmed with bowtech)

Lefty archer in the PNW


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

tirving said:


> They're local for me too. I have a Reign 7, I try and support Oregon was much as possible
> 
> Lefty archer in the PNW


indeed!

they have always made great shooting bows, now they have reliability back.

I still may end up with a reign, but I will be shooting the realm, and realm x before doing so, I have a feeling I will like the realm line.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

btw guys, on their site, they now have pics of Realms in all of the color options, love the flat dark earth....


----------



## jarratt (Jul 12, 2017)

Was going to pick up a halon x but i think im going to have to go shoot a realm x before i make up my mind.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

I like most buy from whoever gives me the best value. Sometimes that is just the lowest price other times service is valued. If I can buy it at bass pro for $100 dollars less and get it serviced by my dealer for $50 bucks then that is what I will do. If its relatively the same price but my local dealer provides a higher level of care then I will buy from him. Capitalism at its finest dealers who live on the you should buy from me because its the right thing to do will almost always go out of business. The big box are not all bad I worked in management at Bass Pro corporate for a few years in Missouri and they are one company that stands behind our industry they do more for conservation and continuing our tradition and way of life than most of the little guys combined.

Does the company have its pitfalls like any giant retail company sure but they also give millions to conservation and getting youth into the outdoors every year.


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

bghunter7311 said:


> I like most buy from whoever gives me the best value. Sometimes that is just the lowest price other times service is valued. If I can buy it at bass pro for $100 dollars less and get it serviced by my dealer for $50 bucks then that is what I will do. If its relatively the same price but my local dealer provides a higher level of care then I will buy from him. Capitalism at its finest dealers who live on the you should buy from me because its the right thing to do will almost always go out of business. The big box are not all bad I worked in management at Bass Pro corporate for a few years in Missouri and they are one company that stands behind our industry they do more for conservation and continuing our tradition and way of life than most of the little guys combined.
> 
> Does the company have its pitfalls like any giant retail company sure but they also give millions to conservation and getting youth into the outdoors every year.


The problem with that mentality is, as soon as the dealer you didn't buy it from, touches it, they assume liability. That's a tough position to put them in for a non-invoiced item (one you bought somewhere else). 

Lefty archer in the PNW


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

BTtuner said:


> Another thing that is very tough is people who come into the shop and use the dealer as a "showroom". They will come in. Ask me my thoughts on a bow or product and learn everything about it. Shoot the product and use shops time. Call me and email me about the product over a long period of time, and then will go to AT or Amazon or Bass Pro or elsewhere to purchase it. The only reason I even see these customers is when they take their online purchased bow to Dicks or Bass and get it completely messed up and bring it to me to fix because they didn't go to a pro shop in the first place.


I don't think any of this applies to Bowtechs main line bows. Nobody is using the shop and your expertise and then going on Amazon
and buy a new Bowtech Realm, Reign or any other flagship models. Now archery accessories, I can believe you.


----------



## 78Staff (Dec 31, 2002)

Drew a Realm at a local shop Wed - felt nice, had the BT "feel" ie stiff up front then smoothed out - but I'm just too biased to buy a Bowtech. 

another local range had two, but said he couldn't sell them until January? They were there for demo use only, and to place pre-orders. Not sure if that is normal.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

tirving said:


> The problem with that mentality is, as soon as the dealer you didn't buy it from, touches it, they assume liability. That's a tough position to put them in for a non-invoiced item (one you bought somewhere else).
> 
> Lefty archer in the PNW


That's on them then this is a consumer driven world if they don't want to assume liability on a bow and forego possibly earning my trust and business "creating value" then that is on them and their business is not long for this newer tech driven economy. The next generation will simply google what you have and see where they can get it for the best price you might not like what I say but its reality and business that can figure it out will survive those who don't or refuse to will go out of business.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

I shot the realm x and the bt mag x last night. Both shot really nice, typical bowtech feel. I really like the new riser/pockets/limbs on the realms. I shot them when I got done shooting at bowtechs league. The comfort setting on the realm x felt similar to my carbon air 32 ecs in draw cycle, just a little stiffer but that was most likely due to it being set 1" long on draw.


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

bghunter7311 said:


> That's on them then this is a consumer driven world if they don't want to assume liability on a bow and forego possibly earning my trust and business "creating value" then that is on them and their business is not long for this newer tech driven economy. The next generation will simply google what you have and see where they can get it for the best price you might not like what I say but its reality and business that can figure it out will survive those who don't or refuse to will go out of business.


Nope. That's often not how liability insurance works. The dealer could, potentially be dropped by their insurance. 

Lefty archer in the PNW


----------



## Meat Missle (Oct 23, 2009)

tirving said:


> Nope. That's often not how liability insurance works. The dealer could, potentially be dropped by their insurance.
> 
> Lefty archer in the PNW


So a pro shop should only work on bows that are purchased from them. Not exactly a blueprint for a booming business. Thankfully that's not how the industry works, at least not where I'm from 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

Meat Missle said:


> So a pro shop should only work on bows that are purchased from them. Not exactly a blueprint for a booming business. Thankfully that's not how the industry works, at least not where I'm from
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


No, I'm just saying that's a reason why some shops hate it when folks do this. The margin on bows isn't great, but folks who do this, probably do the same thing with accessories. 

Lefty archer in the PNW


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

tirving said:


> Nope. That's often not how liability insurance works. The dealer could, potentially be dropped by their insurance.
> 
> Lefty archer in the PNW


You have no idea what your talking about.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

bghunter7311 said:


> You have no idea what your talking about.


i wasnt sure but felt the same way as you.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

friedm1 said:


> i wasnt sure but felt the same way as you.


Exactly a certified Mathews dealer will lose his insurance if he works on a Mathews bow....What lol? Time to shop for new insurance.


----------



## Meat Missle (Oct 23, 2009)

tirving said:


> No, I'm just saying that's a reason why some shops hate it when folks do this. The margin on bows isn't great, but folks who do this, probably do the same thing with accessories.
> 
> Lefty archer in the PNW


Now I don't know a shop that has accessories out for demo

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat Missle (Oct 23, 2009)

BTtuner said:


> Another thing that is very tough is people who come into the shop and use the dealer as a "showroom". They will come in. Ask me my thoughts on a bow or product and learn everything about it. Shoot the product and use shops time. Call me and email me about the product over a long period of time, and then will go to AT or Amazon or Bass Pro or elsewhere to purchase it. The only reason I even see these customers is when they take their online purchased bow to Dicks or Bass and get it completely messed up and bring it to me to fix because they didn't go to a pro shop in the first place.


I understand how you can have frustrations if someone repeatedly comes in to test stuff and never supports your business. As for allowing customers to test and demo bows I feel like that's part of the business and just what you sign up for when becoming a dealer.

For me, I don't have a local shop that stocks bowtech. Every year when I go on vacation I stop in the same shop on my way to the beach, shoot the new models and see what I think of them. I'm not likely to purchase my bow there because they are Nearly 4 hours from me. That's a long ways to drove for a warranty issue. However them allowing me to shoot their bows has caused me to stop at that same shop for the past 5 or 6 years. Every year I purchase merchandise from them, usually between $50-$150 worth. So even though I'm not buying the bow it does keep me coming back and puts way more money in their pocket than it's costing them by letting me shoot 5-10 arrows.

This is an honest question as I may be missing something.

As for the consumer who is looking to save a few dollars at a bass pro. Why cant the pro shop knock a few dollars off if the consumer is willing to set up and tune the bow themselves? The shop doesnt have to touch it. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

Meat Missle said:


> Now I don't know a shop that has accessories out for demo
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


I meant, get accessories online or at big box stores, then go to pro shops for help with them. 
Maybe I'm wrong, the liability insurance thing was from a podcast I heard with Gregg Poole and Aaron Snyder. I very well could have misrepresented what they talked about. 

Lefty archer in the PNW


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

Meat Missle said:


> I understand how you can have frustrations if someone repeatedly comes in to test stuff and never supports your business. As for allowing customers to test and demo bows I feel like that's part of the business and just what you sign up for when becoming a dealer.
> 
> For me, I don't have a local shop that stocks bowtech. Every year when I go on vacation I stop in the same shop on my way to the beach, shoot the new models and see what I think of them. I'm not likely to purchase my bow there because they are Nearly 4 hours from me. That's a long ways to drove for a warranty issue. However them allowing me to shoot their bows has caused me to stop at that same shop for the past 5 or 6 years. Every year I purchase merchandise from them, usually between $50-$150 worth. So even though I'm not buying the bow it does keep me coming back and puts way more money in their pocket than it's costing them by letting me shoot 5-10 arrows.
> 
> ...


They can, its been my experience, that if you speak with them in person, explain yourself like an adult, they'll work with you as much as they can. I think they all have to abide by MAP, for the most part. 

Lefty archer in the PNW


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

tirving said:


> No, I'm just saying that's a reason why some shops hate it when folks do this. The margin on bows isn't great, but folks who do this, probably do the same thing with accessories.
> 
> Lefty archer in the PNW


My local shop has told me they make more money from tuning bows that others have messed up than from profits off new bows.


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

deadduck357 said:


> My local shop has told me they make more money from tuning bows that others have messed up than from profits off new bows.


I believe that, the margin on bows is not great. I also have been in pro shops when some of these bows show up and people want their low to mid end bows shooting 400fps with 600gr arrows and shoot bareshaft bullet holes at 30 yards. 

Lefty archer in the PNW


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

highwaynorth said:


> I'm surprised that dealer is still in business.


Honestly I am too. Been in business more than 30 years, also the only shop within 75 miles.


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

What Prices are your Shops charging for the REALM??


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

$1000 Realm
$1100 RealmX


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

